# [OT] Shev non e' sparito!!!

## fedeliallalinea

Da icq come promesso a Shev

 *Quote:*   

> [09:24:46] <fedeliallalinea> ola Shev
> 
> [09:24:54] <Shev> ciao
> 
> [09:25:04] <Shev> non mi lasciano ancora connetermi al forum... 
> ...

 

Anche se per il momento non c'e' pensa sempre a noi.... e' un 

grande (c'era bisogno di dirlo?).....

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se per il momento non c'e' pensa sempre a noi.... e' un 
> 
> grande (c'era bisogno di dirlo?).....

 

 :Laughing:  troppo buono  :Wink: 

Cmq sarà un caso, ma per la seconda volta mandando una mail ai personaggi giusti (anche se loro sostengono il contrario, visto che con me non potrebbero parlare, sono piccolo e brutto per loro, non ho almeno 10 triliardi di utenti ai miei piedi etc...) s'è magicamente risolto il problema... morale della favola? Non esitate a rompere le balle anche al più spocchioso dei sys/net/admin/signore-supremo-delle-infrastrutture   :Twisted Evil: 

/me in  "Shev 2 - La vendetta (a volte ritornano)"

----------

## randomaze

Quant'é vecchio questo thread. Lo trovato mentre ne cercavo un'altro... ma in fondo direi che i primi due messaggi riassumono bene la situazione.

Dato che Shev non riesce più a moderare il forum ha preferito passare la mano.

E dato che bene ho male fedeliallalinea ha risolto alcuni dei problemi che lo avevano indotto a lascare noialtri moderatori abbiamo pensato che un fedeliallalinea ][ non era una cattiva idea.

Comunque "Shev non é sparito" e speriamo di ritornare presto a leggerlo  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma io leggo un fedeliallalinea moderatore  :Very Happy: 

E' tornato!?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma io leggo un fedeliallalinea moderatore 
> 
> E' tornato!?  

 

Faccio quello che posso ma gli altri mi "rubano" sempre il lavoro perche' sono troppo bravi (spero me ne rubino sempre di piu   :Razz:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faccio quello che posso ma gli altri mi "rubano" sempre il lavoro perche' sono troppo bravi (spero me ne rubino sempre di piu    )

 

Un benvenuto al nuovo moderatore.

Ma passiamo subito alle presentazioni.

Per chi non lo conoscesse fedeliallalinea è un ragazzo della svizzera italiana che ha deciso di unirsi a noi nell'ingrato lavoro di moderazione della sezione italiana del forum internazionale.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per chi non lo conoscesse fedeliallalinea è un ragazzo della svizzera italiana che ha deciso di unirsi a noi nell'ingrato lavoro di moderazione della sezione italiana del forum internazionale.

 

Si è un ragazzo nuovo del forum...   :Laughing:   trattatelo bene e fatelo sentire accettato   :Laughing: 

Bentornato fedeli   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

eh! eh! bentornato non si può dire, perchè effettivamente sei sempre stato tra di noi. non ci hai mai lasciato.

comunque sono contento che tu abbia un po' di tempo in più da dedicarci, anche se effettivamente nelle ultime settimane i tuoi post sono incrementati in  maniera considerevole. 

cmq un "hip hip urrah" al "nuovo" moderatore!   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

il ritorno di fedeli!! gran bella notizia, ben ritornato   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Si è un ragazzo nuovo del forum...    trattatelo bene e fatelo sentire accettato  

 

eh sì, infatti.

manda pure in tilt il search del forum tanto dai post...

bentornato al nuovo vecchio moderatore.

----------

## mouser

BhÃ¨ che dire.... insomma, bella li!!!!!

Grande fedeli!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

bella lì

----------

## Luca89

Welcome back !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 :Surprised: 

Bentornato  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Fate in modo che si possa inserire bene, e' un po' giu' di morale perche' a numero di post non e' primo in tutto il forum di gentoo...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Fate in modo che si possa inserire bene, e' un po' giu' di morale perche' a numero di post non e' primo in tutto il forum di gentoo...

 

Dato che molti post dei moderatori sono dovuti all'implorare le persone ad aggiungere "[risolto]" ed altre amenità simili penso che dovreste renderci la vita più difficile e aggiungerlo da soli senza richiesta. Sennò é troppo facile  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## earcar

@fedeliallalinea: bella lì!

è bello rivedere il tuo nick con la scritta verde sotto  :Very Happy: 

dà come un senso di... sicurezza!

ehehhe  :Wink: 

@shev: auguri bodhisattva, ma non sparire del tutto, eh?  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

bentornato anche da parte mia fedeli!!!!

fedeli è colui che mi ha portata a gentoo...  :Razz:  e non mi piaceva vderlo come bodhisattva

----------

## silian87

Ho la! ora si che si balla!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bentornato al nuovo vecchio moderatore.

 

----------

## federico

Si ma noto che non ha l'avatar versione "reloaded" col simbolo gentoo in trasparenza... E' per questioni legali dovute all'utilizzo del marchio?  :Smile:   :Sad: 

Fede

----------

## Manuelixm

Che bella notizia!!! Bentornato fedeliallalinea.

----------

## X-Drum

GG fedeli, bentornato!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Raffo

bentornato mitico   :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Bentornato!

Era strano non averti come moderatore!  :Very Happy: 

PS: Ehi, ma da quant'è che non posto? Mh...sto proprio impegnato e rincoglionito di sti tempi  :Very Happy: 

----------

